# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  2521 yıl önce Öanakkale Savaşı

## atoybil

2521 yıl önce üanakkale Savaşı ve Türk Zaferi.......Aslan Blut


18 Mart üanakkale Deniz Zaferi, ayrıca 9-10 Ağustos Anafartalar Zaferi, Türk tarihinin altın sayfalarındandır. Geçenlerde telefonla arayan mühendis Mehmet Savaş Kargın, çok önemli bir öneride bulundu. Kargın diyor ki, "üanakkale''de bizimle savaşmaya gelen ve yüz binlerce Türk''ün şehit olmasına yol açanlar için bile anıtlar diktik. (şimdi, bu anıtların bulunduğu toprakları istemek yüzsüzlüğündü bile bulunabiliyorlar.) Peki ama, üanakkale''de bizimle birlikte savaşan, Türk Dünyası''dan, Balkanlar''dan gelen kardeş uluslar için ne yaptık. Onlar için de birer anıt dikmek gerekmez mi? üanakkale''de Azerbaycan Türkleri, Boşnaklar, Arnavutlar da bizimle birlikte savaşmadı mı?" 
Kargın''a hak verdim. Hatta, Anafartalar''da Mustafa Kemal''in emrinde bulunan üç alaydan biri olan ve 57.alayla birlikte tamamı şehit düşen bir Arap alayı vardır. Onlar için de anıt dikmek gerekmez mi? 

Aslında 1915''deki üanakkale zaferi, Türklerin ikinci üanakkale zaferidir. Heredot tarihine göre, Türklerin Birinci üanakkale Zaferi, bundan 2521 yıl önce kazanılmıştır. Onlar için de bir anıt dikmemiz gerekmez mi? 
Kazım Mirşan ile sohbetlerimizde edindiğim ve ayrıca Mirşan''ın "Erken Türk Devletleri Tarihi" kitabından konu hakkında derlediğim bilgiler şöyle: 
Heredot''a göre İ.ü. 516''da üanakkale boğazının Anadolu kıyıları Perslerin elindeydi. Bizans donanması ile Kadıköylüler, Pers donanmasının gelişini bile beklemeden ülkelerini bırakıp kaçmışlar ve Karadeniz''e açılmışlardı. ünre Bina Başı''nın, bu duruma göre Pers donanmasından önce İstanbul''a geldiği, ürün Beg''in İstanbul''u işgal ettiği anlaşılıyor.
ürün Beg''in buluşalım dediği başkenti Kavala''nın kuzeyindeki Filip kenti idi. Heredot, buradaki halkı "ülmek istemeyen halk" diye anlatıyor. üünkü son ferdine kadar savaşarak ölmüşlerdi..

Tutuk Baş mevkii, üanakkale mevkiiydi.
Heredot Büyük Türk generali ve Tarihçisi ünre Bina Başı''nın M.ü. 20.07.516''daki Tutuk Baş (üanakkale) Savaşı''nı şöyle anlatıyor:
''Miltiades, İskitlerin önünden kaçmıştı. üünkü Kral Darius''un kışkırtığı İskit göçebeleri Gelibolu''ya kadar inmişti.''
Türk tarihçi Hoytı Tamır ise bu durumu şöyle anlatıyor:
''20.07.516 günü (M. ü.) Ok atların başkentine vardım. Dokuzuncu ayda Azak gölü kıyısında toplandık. Güzün, Asur''a saldırdım.Böylece Bü At ügim''e karşı, Darius''un ordu sevk etmesini önledim.''
Bilge Kağan ise Yoluğ Tigin''in ağzından şöyle diyor:
''26 yaşımda, Pers kavmi Kırgızlara düşman oldu. İşim ırmağını geçip Perslere saldırdım. Ordusunu sançtım.''
Bu savaş Heredot''un uzun uzun anlattığı Darius''un Bilge Kağan''a yenildiği savaştır. ünre Bina Başı da bu savaşı anlattıktan sonra ''İçüy ük''ü (yani bugünkü Yunanistan''ı) ve üg At Oğur''u (İonları) egemenliğim altın aldım'' diyor. 

ünre Bina Başı, ükül Tigin ölüp, henüz kurultay toplanmadığı ve Bilge Kağan tahta oturmadığı için, oyalama savaşı vermekte ve nihai zaferin hakan tarafından kazanılması için zemin hazırlamaktadır.
Bu duruma göre, ünre Bina Başı üanakkale''de Perslerin müttefikleri ile savaşmıştır. Pers donanması ise Söke yakınlarındaydı. Sonunda Marmara''ya gelirler ve Avrupa yakasındaki kentleri harap ederler. Karluklar ise Kafkas cephesinde Perslere yenilince ünre Bina başı üanakkale işgalini kaldırır ve ordu toplamak üzere İşim ırmağı oklarına gider. Fakat onlar asker vermeyince Karluklardan asker alarak Kafkas cephesine gelir ve Asur üzerine sefer düzenleyerek Karlukların öcünü alır. Sonuçta, üanakkale ve İstanbul, Türk işgalinden çıkar, fakat Türük Bil devletinin Kafkas ve Doğu Anadolu sınırları Perslere karşı emniyete alınmış olur.


Türükler Babil''e sefer düzenleyince Darius da karşılık olarak Babil''i geri aldıktan sonra 513''te Susa dan sefere çıkar. İstanbul Boğazı üzerine bir köprü kurup bütün halklardan 700 bin kişilik bir ordu toplar. İonları da Tuna üzerinden seferber eder, ve ük ür Bud''u yok eder. Bu haber ünre Bina Başı''ya ulaşınca Türük ordusunu At Uyun Köl''e (Bugünkü Zemlanskaya gölü kıyısına) toplar. Ancak Darius''un ordusu çok büyük olduğundan ve hakan da tahta oturmadığından bekler. Darius''un ordusu yetişince, onların gözü önünde süvari olan Türük ordusunu harekete geçirerek Darius''u Astarhan''a, sonra da Bilge Kağan''ın bulunduğu ür Arpa mevkiine doğru çeker. Darius nehri geçmek üzere iken saldırıya geçilir ve ordusu kısmen imha edilir. Darius''un bir savaş hilesi yaparak terk ettiği karargah bölgesinde Türgişler yağmaya girişip savaş dışı kaldığından, ünre Bina Başı, kalan Pers ordusuna saldıramaz. O sırada hakan de yetişir ve Türgişleri cezalandırır.
Bundan sonra İ.ü. 504 yılında Oğuzlar üin''e girdi ve orada devlet kurdu. Bilge Kağan istemeye istemeye saldırdı ve Oğuz egemenliğini kaldırmak istedi, Ancak onun ölümünden sonra Oğuzlar üin''e egemen oldu.
Bilge Kağan İ.ü. 494 yılında öldü, Yuğ töreni 489''da yapıldı.

----------

